# Maumee State park



## dAN gARDNER (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever had any success ice fishing the ponds at Maumee Bay State Park? I went a few years ago , on a cold and windy day, but all I got was frostbite. I've caught many small bluegills in the summer fishing with kids. If not the ponds, how about the marina?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

wrong forum dude......


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Carpman said:


> wrong forum dude......


NW Ohio fishing reports is the wrong forum to ask about Maumee bay state park, how do you figure?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> NW Ohio fishing reports is the wrong forum to ask about Maumee bay state park, how do you figure?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Moved to NW from another forum.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well then, that makes more sense. 

I'm kinda curious about the ponds and stuff out there too. I've never been out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i see people post about brookville in southwest ohio thread no one is complaining.. if you look at the top Ohio Game Fishing Community > Ohio Fishing Reports > Northwest Ohio Fishing Reports > this is the northwest thread


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Last year before the ice i caught quite a few small crappies there. Correction: Before the time the ice should have been there. The prior yr i managed to get a # of crappies thru the ice. Nothing special but enought to go a few times.


----------



## dAN gARDNER (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks. Dan


----------



## TEAM USELESS (Jan 10, 2013)

Did anyone catch any walleye out of catawba this weekend?


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

TEAM USELESS said:


> Did anyone catch any walleye out of catawba this weekend?


Random comment haha, but I haven't heard of anybody doing great yet.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

I fish the ponds at Maumee Bay the past few years with limited success for bass during the summer...I dont believe the overall fish population is very good in those ponds...maybe someone else will chime in..


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've fished the ponds a lot during the summer. Never really had any success but that's not supprising considering how busy they get in the summer. Just gills and a decent sized catfish. I watched a guy catching a ton of crappie in the marina one day and a lot of people get catfish and sheephead off the wall behind the hotel. Just don't step on any snakes sunbathing down there in the summer 
One day a several years ago my wife and I were walking the boardwalk in the woods when the lake was high and we saw a ton of carp swimming around the trees. It was kind of funny to see them so far into the woods.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Ill say this. The crappie fishing out there years ago use to be pretty good at certain time. Then one winter the crappie move into an area pretty thick and people hammered the snot out of them. For some reason the fish just stayed there. Some took way to many fish out of such a small area. 

Certain guys (who seem to never work) would go everyday from sun up to sunset and fill buckets full of fish. I'd go on Sat. and they would brag how many they got all week. "Shoulda been here 2 days ago, it was sure on fire." "I say some of us have things called jobs." Between 2 certain guys they claimed to each pull over 500 fish. Thats a lot. Between everyone else that was out there, I can only imagine how many total were caught. And some brutes too. Ever since, total crap. I use to hit it with and without ice, and if you hit it on the right day you could get a fish soon as line hit water. Sometimes you just have to limit yourself. Some know how, some don't.

P.S. That was also the first place I ever caught a crappie, and I have been "hooked" ever since.


----------

